# Looks like a Western Flyer wagon, but....?



## Lisa T (Sep 30, 2017)

Bought this years ago at a garage sale. After doing some research, it appears to be a Western Flyer wagon, based on the style of the "hub caps" (large and silver like a WF, not small like a Radio Flyer) and the sides (long sides have 2 panels each and the front pieces have 2 planks while the back ones have 3 each), which I've only see on WF wagons, not RF wagons). However, there is no marking on my wagon. I know the ones produced in the 1960's had Western Flyer stencilled/painted on them. Is it possible my wagon is just older than that?? The paint is old and looks original, so I don't think anything has been painted over. The only other possibility I could come up with is that the panel with the name had been replaced with an unmarked one from another, equally old wagon, but that seems unlikely.

Any opinions or info greatly appreciated.


----------



## bobsbikes (Sep 30, 2017)

I have one that looks like yours mine has the artillery style wheels from the research
I done it is a garton I will post pic later also on the stakes it says rapid delivery here
is the pic


----------



## Lisa T (Oct 4, 2017)

bobsbikes said:


> I have one that looks like yours mine has the artillery style wheels from the research
> I done it is a garton I will post pic later also on the stakes it says rapid delivery here
> is the pic
> 
> ...



Very nice! Your wagon is in much better shape than  mine.


----------

